# Poodle's muzzle



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Hmm, it depends what you mean about pointy. I suspect you are noticing the lack of chins that is apparent in a LOT of standard poodles, and it gives them a 'shark' look to them where it just sorta falls away under the nose! This is not desired, and a nice chin, without it being tooooo square still, is much preferred.

And small is fine, there is always a diversity among so many individuals, it doens't matter if they're siblings, as I'm a sister to my 6ft brothers and sister, but I'm certainly the smallest and none the worse for wear! LOL! The 'runt' is different though, as they are generally VERY small and often sicklier too. But smallest in the litter is fine; someone has to be smaller than the others!!! LOL They'll probably not get as big as their biggest sibling, but it doesn't mean they'll be a runt either.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Agree with FD - also, puppies' muzzles tend to look boxier - they still have a lot of growing to do. The bite is more important (do the teeth meet in a scissor bite), unless you plan to show or breed. The parents' heads may give you a better idea of what to expect when your pup grows up. If the smallest pup is healthy and lively, and is the one that feels like "your" puppy, go for it.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

There is a breeder here in Arizona who's dogs have much shorter and more square muzzles than I see on most poodles. Jackson (also from an Arizona breeder) has a very long slender muzzle. His bite looks good to me. Is one 'more correct'? What would a good breeder want to shoot for in their program?


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

my sill spoo's long slender muzzle is perfect size to poke in my daughter's eye if she is giving kisses. we have to watch out for that.:wacko:


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Carole's pictorial pedigree from another thread was wonderful in so many ways. If you look at some of the older dogs (e.g., Heaven Can Wait for Vanitonia--the black dog to the right of Maneetas Zarzuego etc., Ted El Halo Jetsetter) you can see how these beautiful boys had muzzles that would be considered "doggy" and old fashioned today in the show ring. 

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/2554-pedigrees.html#post104051 

Ideally, you have a muzzle that is long and lean, but not snipey, with nice finish of underjaw. But somewhere along the way we lost standard poodle chin/underjaw--you have to look at nice mini heads (there are several on this list) to remember what underjaw looks like.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Feralpudel, I have often wondered about this myself, especially when comparing my mini to standards as the muzzles often look different, although I know ideally all poodle varieties should ahere to the same standard.

How does my mini's muzzle fall? Does he have too much chin?


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

PaddleAddict said:


> Feralpudel, I have often wondered about this myself, especially when comparing my mini to standards as the muzzles often look different, although I know ideally all poodle varieties should ahere to the same standard.
> 
> How does my mini's muzzle fall? Does he have too much chin?


Jager is gorgeous, PA! He was one of the minis I had in mind--it is such a pleasure to see pictures of them, because well bred minis are scarce as hens' teeth out in the world. As I recall, he is still pretty young, so his head will continue to mature as he gets older.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I really don't know anything about Poodles but he looks gorgeous to me.


----------



## croth (Jun 5, 2018)

PaddleAddict said:


> Feralpudel, I have often wondered about this myself, especially when comparing my mini to standards as the muzzles often look different, although I know ideally all poodle varieties should ahere to the same standard.
> 
> How does my mini's muzzle fall? Does he have too much chin?


Who is the breeder for this gorgeous poodle?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

croth said:


> Who is the breeder for this gorgeous poodle?


This member hasn’t been around recently, but I found their breeder info in another thread:



PaddleAddict said:


> Ann at Clarion Poodles... she's been really wonderful to talk to, answering all my questions. Really great.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

PaddleAddict said:


> Feralpudel, I have often wondered about this myself, especially when comparing my mini to standards as the muzzles often look different, although I know ideally all poodle varieties should ahere to the same standard.
> 
> How does my mini's muzzle fall? Does he have too much chin?


That's a very nice muzzle with plenty of underjaw. Poodles are retrievers, so they should have a strong underjaw to facilitate carrying a bird.


----------

